# Billfish are here!



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Well, we had another tough and rough one today. Plan was to hit the floaters (again) but the guys and me thought it was a bit too "choppy" to go that far. I talked them in to heading to one of my big jack rigs close to the shelf and see what happened from there. About 5 miles north we came across an awesome rip/weedline that ran for a few miles and decided to troll it. Tons of life and I had a good feeling about it, well about 45min in we had raised our first billfish but he was not a taker.My man in the tower said it was a large blue, but I never had eyes on it. We ended up stoping to get a few chicken dolphins and then headed of to the jack spot that has ALWAYS been hot. WELL, long story short, ALOT of sharks had moved in and we ended up landing a 200-250lber and SEVERAL smaller ones (sharks) but no jacks. SO, I decided we should try the electrics just to salvage something and it paid off. We pulled up several bluelines, tons of monster whities and a few nice snowies. As we where heading home from our last drop we all saw a rat blue tailing on top but had nothing to throw at her, just one of those days!! On a side note, on our trip yesterday, another boat and good friend were fishing about 50yds beside us and had a nice white almost slam there transom chasing a schoolie dolphin. I'd say there here guys and it won't be long before we start seeing and hearing some good reports. It is shaping up to be an outstanding season!!! Enjoy the pics!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

i likes what i'ma starting to read!!!


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Was that third picture a triple? I see two are still hooked, just wandered if third came up at same time. Gotta love those drops.
Hope those pointy nosed fish are around for Memorial Day. What do ya'll think the flooding Mississippi is gonna do to the water? Do you think it will be like two years ago when it was one thousand miles offshore.
Great report.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Cast-N-Call said:


> Was that third picture a triple? I see two are still hooked, just wandered if third came up at same time. Gotta love those drops.
> Hope those pointy nosed fish are around for Memorial Day. What do ya'll think the flooding Mississippi is gonna do to the water? Do you think it will be like two years ago when it was one thousand miles offshore.
> Great report.


Yep. It was the first drop on a new spot. I have a ton of new #'s for deep dropping, I just need a crew that is willing to go check them all. I KNOW they all have monster fish on them, time and a good crew is all I need. I know there are some guys on here that would love to fill their freezers with some fat groupers (hint hint) I will offer discounts to forum members and time is not something I would be watching on this kind of trip.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Thanks a bunch for the post. I know allot of us are ready and waiting


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

nice weedline, I'm ready for some of that groupa action


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Sweet stuff! What did you raise the big marlin on?


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like the bills are in! Awesome!! I'm going this weekend! Congrats on a good trip Cpt.

Bob


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Congrats on a good trip guys. We had a boat show up at the Ram mid morning on friday who had released a nice blue first thing that morning. I would agree the bills are upon us.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Heading out tomorrow for some deep drops, we will be ready this time if she shows up again!!! Report to follow.


----------

